# What will Santa bring you?



## Addie (Dec 18, 2012)

Yesterday my youngest son Poo called me and asked what do I want for Christmas. I couldn't think of one thing. I am trying to get my house cleaned out of stuff I never use. Then it came to me after he hung up. Of course.

Ever since I had the Norovirus I have become a fanatic about washing my hands and counter tops. I hate to wear a sweater in the house. My hands are always in water. Now the other day, no matter how high I pushed up the heat, I was freezing. I got out a lap blanket I used during my wheelchair days. Threw it over my shoulders and kept it together with an Acco clip. Those black clips you use in the office to clip a bunch of papers together. 

Aha! I want a shawl to wear around the house for those days I can never get warm enough. Good grief. All I need now is a rocking chair and a night cap for my head. I hate to keep pushing the heat up because then when Spike comes over it is like he is walking into an oven. And he hates the heat. Loves winter. 

*So what do you want Santa to bring you for Christmas? *


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 18, 2012)

Nada. There's not much I need. Ok, maybe some socks.

We don't really exchange gifts in our family. Instead, we tend to do things like take a December vacation someplace where we can just have fun and spend time together.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 18, 2012)

A wool sweater.


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 18, 2012)

Nothing, we only buy for the kids.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 18, 2012)

Addie, I replaced sweaters with sweatshirts a while ago.  They keep you warm and are much easier to clean.  Also easier to manage than a shawl.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 18, 2012)

SO, my daughters and I exchange stocking gifts.  Minimal value fun to open.  Gifts for our grandson are a different story.  After all, he's six, it's his time of year.


----------



## GrillingFool (Dec 18, 2012)

Pretty sure I am getting a new set of pots and pans.
And a new microplane and a new knife steel.
We too are at the age where we don't need much,
so whatever we put on our list is pretty much what we get.


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 18, 2012)

There is something I want though. An Ice Cream Maker, I've always wanted one.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 18, 2012)

I've tried to get DH to do trips/small gifts for Christmas, but he likes to give me things I wouldn't buy for myself.

He wanted to go to B&N last night; he shopped while I wandered, so I'm pretty sure I'm getting a Kindle Fire. I also gave him my Amazon wishlist, which includes a set of kitchen canisters (the ones I have are old and chipped and don't go with my kitchen after we renovated it 5 years ago ), a gel kitchen mat with a Tuscan-looking image on it, and some books about history and cooking - one about Asia, one about Mayans, and a couple others that have been on that list forever  I also usually get a big bottle of booze in a flavor DH doesn't like, like Amaretto. Goes great with champagne.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 18, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> A wool sweater.



What colour?


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 18, 2012)

My Christmas gift this year is the new-found health I am experiencing and the fact that TB is finding help too.  We will be missing Dad, but my nephew just eloped in Mexico and so there is a new member of the family.  Unfortunately they live in Toronto, but he is promising they will come out in the summer.

Health and family...what better presents can you get!


----------



## bakechef (Dec 18, 2012)

My mom sent me one of those fancy laser thermometer things, I've wanted one, but couldn't justify spending money on it. She sent me a 4 timer kitchen timer as well.  She saw these in a cooking magazine and wrote them down, then hunted them down on Amazon.  She also sent me a chocolate fountain, not sure how I will use that though.  My mom and I have this thing about opening our gifts early if we aren't going to be together on Christmas.

I have a book, a micro SD card, and a new kitchen scale on my Amazon wish list, and I'm pretty sure that I am getting them.

I bought myself a nice new snazzy tablet, I couldn't ask anyone to spend that much money on me.  I don't splurge much, but every once in a while I buy myself something.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 18, 2012)

bakechef said:


> ...I bought myself a nice new snazzy tablet, I couldn't ask anyone to spend that much money on me.  I don't splurge much, but every once in a while I buy myself something.




SO has an iPad she bought for herself this summer.  She absolutely loves it!

Understand that when we met and for ten years after that, she had ZERO computer knowledge or interest.  When I bought my Mac in '09 she tentatively started doing email and google on my old PC.  She liked it enough to buy herself a new net book to replace the old clunker of a laptop she was using.  The net book was better but not great.

Her boss introduced her to an iPad for use at work to track appointments and all the family's appointments, etc.  She fell in love with it and bought herself one with a bonus check she received.  Now she's on FB, plays Word With Friends with everyone she knows and there's no stopping her.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 18, 2012)

I've got a mini Ipad due in today. I'm getting it for free. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it yet. I don't imagine it will be much different than my Kindle Fire.

I just ordered myself a new 1.5 qt sauce pan. That will be my present to myself this year I guess.


----------



## Zereh (Dec 18, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Nada. There's not much I need. Ok, maybe some socks.
> 
> We don't really exchange gifts in our family. Instead, we tend to do things like take a December vacation someplace where we can just have fun and spend time together.



Love this! Now to convince the rest of the family ...


----------



## bakechef (Dec 18, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> SO has an iPad she bought for herself this summer.  She absolutely loves it!
> 
> Understand that when we met and for ten years after that, she had ZERO computer knowledge or interest.  When I bought my Mac in '09 she tentatively started doing email and google on my old PC.  She liked it enough to buy herself a new net book to replace the old clunker of a laptop she was using.  The net book was better but not great.
> 
> Her boss introduced her to an iPad for use at work to track appointments and all the family's appointments, etc.  She fell in love with it and bought herself one with a bonus check she received.  Now she's on FB, plays Word With Friends with everyone she knows and there's no stopping her.



Sounds like my mom.  She didn't have a computer and then one day, out of the blue, bought one and went online.  Through a lot of trial and error, she learned how to use it.  Now she travels with a laptop and is almost always connected.  Next, she says that she wants a tablet and a smartphone!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 18, 2012)

We too give each other a vacation.  No, not from each other, we go somewhere together.

I buy for my mom, the inlaws, and the youngest niece and nephew.  Much less complicated than years ago.  If I want something, I buy it for myself, as I need immediate gratification.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 18, 2012)

We are getting 2 Jamie Oliver cookbooks, the Wii U Premium and a couple of games for it, a big tin of Quality Street chocolates, some salt and pepper grinders, a Breville Sandwich Maker, new electric toothbrushes, there is more but I forget what is wrapped and under the tree


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 18, 2012)

pacanis said:


> I've got a mini Ipad due in today. I'm getting it for free. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it yet. I don't imagine it will be much different than my Kindle Fire.
> 
> I just ordered myself a new 1.5 qt sauce pan. That will be my present to myself this year I guess.



They look really good Pac!

We bought the Nexus 7 instead a couple of months ago, but the mini iPad looks brilliant


----------



## JoAnn L. (Dec 18, 2012)

I love to get gift certificates from books stores.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 18, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> They look really good Pac!
> 
> We bought the Nexus 7 instead a couple of months ago, but the mini iPad looks brilliant


 
I kept it 
When I read it had a HD video camera I decided to keep it. I've been wanting a digital vid camera and maybe this will suffice. I already registered it and played with it a little. The speakers are better than my laptop!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 18, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> What colour?



Colour doesn't matter.  Miss my MIL, she used to buy me a new Pendelton wool sweater every year.  Then I would call her and let her know what she got me for Christmas.  One year she bought me a boot, I had to shell out to get the other for a pair...


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 18, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Colour doesn't matter.  Miss my MIL, she used to buy me a new Pendelton wool sweater every year.  Then I would call her and let her know what she got me for Christmas.  One year she bought me a boot, I had to shell out to get the other for a pair...



ROFL!  Reminds me of the aunt who wrapped up her cat!


----------



## forty_caliber (Dec 18, 2012)

Mrs 40 C says I've been nothing but bad and should not expect a visit from Santa. 

Honestly I don't know what she is talking about.  I've been mostly good at least part of the time. 

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 18, 2012)

We lived in the same town at that point and she knew I wanted those boots, she worked a deal with the owner to split the pair until after Christmas, she knew if I had one I would go get the other.  I managed by pooling all my Christmas money that year.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 18, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We lived in the same town at that point and she knew I wanted those boots, she worked a deal with the owner to split the pair until after Christmas, she knew if I had one I would go get the other.  I managed by pooling all my Christmas money that year.



Awww.  I can see why you miss her.

Then again, you could've gotten around stomping on one boot, PF.  I have no idea how, but it maybe could be possible.


----------



## chopper (Dec 19, 2012)

My iPad is wrapped and under the tree. Can't wait to play with it on Christmas day. My Hubby and I both have gifts that we shopped together for and so we know what we are getting from each other. Works for me!  There will be little surprises in the stockings.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 19, 2012)

Not sure what Santa has in store for me.  There's not much I want and those items on my wish list are all pretty simple, bordering on practical and/or mundane.

Glenn is impossible to buy for as he constantly says he doesn't _need_ anything and has all the clothes he will ever need for the rest of his life, so Mrs. Santa has to get creative.

However, there is a huge wrapped package with my name on it that is making me crazy.  There is NOTHING on my list that would be in a box this gigantic.  The only thing I can surmise is that Mr. Claus has put something in this big box to make me nuts or there are several things in it.

I've been a good girl, though, I haven't even tried to move or lift the box to get any sense of how heavy it is.  I may be going bonkers but I far prefer the excitement I'll enjoy when it comes time to open it.

Christmas morning will be soooooo much fun.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 19, 2012)

i'd like santa claus to bring me jamie foxx for christmas.  i don't hold out a whole lot of hope though.  i asked for him once before for a birthday present a few years back.  didn't get him then....


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 19, 2012)

chopper said:


> My iPad is wrapped and under the tree. Can't wait to play with it on Christmas day. My Hubby and I both have gifts that we shopped together for and so we know what we are getting from each other. Works for me!  There will be little surprises in the stockings.



That is great Chops, you will love the iPad, they are brilliant, I wouldnt be without mine now!

We are the same, we know what we have got for Christmas, but I have bought a little surprise one for Steve


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 19, 2012)

pacanis said:


> I kept it
> When I read it had a HD video camera I decided to keep it. I've been wanting a digital vid camera and maybe this will suffice. I already registered it and played with it a little. The speakers are better than my laptop!



That is brilliant Pac, you will love it!


----------



## chopper (Dec 19, 2012)

Kylie, I am so excited to get my iPad!  I use my iPhone for everything. It will be nice to have something a little bigger. 
It sounds like you and Steve are a lot like Hubby and I.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 19, 2012)

You will love your iPads, guys!


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 20, 2012)

pacanis said:


> I've got a mini Ipad due in today. I'm getting it for free. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it yet. I don't imagine it will be much different than my Kindle Fire.
> 
> I just ordered myself a new 1.5 qt sauce pan. That will be my present to myself this year I guess.



Okay, I will ask.......how do you get a mini IPad for "free"?


----------



## Claire (Dec 20, 2012)

My year has gotten so screwed up.  I am finally going to get a lap-top, and we have some extra and husband is thinking of an ipad.  I'm still waiting for my hospital bill, and it goes against my nature to spend this money, but then my parents gave it to me and I don't think they meant me to spend it on medical bills.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 20, 2012)

Somebunny said:


> Okay, I will ask.......how do you get a mini IPad for "free"?


 
It was a perk to get my business. I didn't realize they cost so much. Pretty good perk. I never would have bought one for myself.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 20, 2012)

As great as tablets are, I don't see them as a replacement for a laptop.  If your only interface will be to surf the internet, do email and play games (more or less) a tablet is a good idea.  If you plan on doing a lot of typing or spreadsheets or other computer stuff, a lap or desk top is the way to go.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 20, 2012)

I agree, Andy. I don't even like surfing on them as the screen is so small.
And as far  as games go... I clicked on Games last night to see what they offered. Everything had a price next to it. You would have thought they would have included a few free games. It doesn't look like it does any more than my smartphone does. And that fits in my pocket.

Oh, to keep this OT, I may just buy myself another Christmas present besides the new sauce pan. My coffee maker is back to brewing terrible coffee again.


----------



## chopper (Dec 20, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> As great as tablets are, I don't see them as a replacement for a laptop.  If your only interface will be to surf the internet, do email and play games (more or less) a tablet is a good idea.  If you plan on doing a lot of typing or spreadsheets or other computer stuff, a lap or desk top is the way to go.



I'm thinking the iPad will be easier on my eyes for reading a book than the iPhone too!  You are right, it is not the same as a lap top, but also has its place. I have a laptop at work and a desk computer at home for the other things. Whenever I need to google something or look up a recipe, I have been using my iPhone. I can't wait to have the bigger screen for those things without starting up the computer or running into the office. I can still just sit in the family room or stand in the kitchen and use the iPad.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 20, 2012)

It's clearly better than a phone for those tasks.


----------



## Alix (Dec 20, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Oh, to keep this OT, I may just buy myself another Christmas present besides the new sauce pan. My coffee maker is back to brewing terrible coffee again.



Keurig! Keurig! Keurig! LOL! Seriously pacanis, did you try the vinegar thing? Fill with vinegar, let it sit overnight. Drain the vinegar, run two or three batches of clear water through and then try coffee again. 

My kids have put their gifts under the tree. I've not been peeking or shaking, but there are some cool items under there. I may be SOL for the handblender though. I don't see anything that resembles that under the tree.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 20, 2012)

I didn't let the vinegar sit overnight, but after cleaning with CLR, then rinsing a couple times, I did brew a pot of vinegar and rinse some more. 
Since it was OK for a while, I'm thinking maybe the heating element isn't getting as hot as it should. At least some times...

Yeah, I'll probably get a Keurig. It's just a matter of which one now. The one I like is the one that everyone says needs replaced in a year.


----------



## Addie (Dec 20, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> SO, my daughters and I exchange stocking gifts. Minimal value fun to open. Gifts for our grandson are a different story. After all, he's six, it's his time of year.


 
Andy, he is at the perfect age for Christmas. Still young enough to be in awe and to give a lot of joy without even knowing it.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 20, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> As great as tablets are, I don't see them as a replacement for a laptop.  If your only interface will be to surf the internet, do email and play games (more or less) a tablet is a good idea.  If you plan on doing a lot of typing or spreadsheets or other computer stuff, a lap or desk top is the way to go.



There are some now that are very close to being laptop replacements.  My friend had an Asus tablet with a dock that makes some tasks much easier, but it is still super portable on its own.

My new tablet is slightly more powerful than my laptop (processor speed) and I can see it replacing the laptop when traveling.  For now though, picture editing and blogging is much easier on the laptop.  I can see myself buying one more laptop and seeing tablets evolve into a more capable replacement.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 20, 2012)

Addie said:


> Andy, he is at the perfect age for Christmas. Still young enough to be in awe and to give a lot of joy without even knowing it.




I talked to my daughter today.  She told me he's getting very excited about Christmas day and Santa's arrival.  He received a Portable North Pole personalized greeting from Santa and that just cranked things up more.  He couldn't figure out how Santa knew his name and where he lived.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 20, 2012)

pacanis said:


> It was a perk to get my business. I didn't realize they cost so much. Pretty good perk. I never would have bought one for myself.



Very cool  What business are you in?


----------



## pacanis (Dec 20, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> Very cool  What business are you in?


 
Well, when I'm not running black op missions for a large government which will remain un-named ... or doing on location photo shoots for a popular women's swimwear catalog ... I take care of folks' pets  I own a small kennel/retail/grooming business. And apparently credit card processing companies are getting pretty cut throat to steal away customers from competitors. I sure could have used a new toaster, but this will do


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 20, 2012)

That's great. We used to have a shop like that in our neighborhood; unfortunately the original owners moved away and the second owners couldn't keep it going.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 20, 2012)

That happens a LOT. No one realizes the work involved or the stress.
It has its rewards if you are into it though.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 22, 2012)

Santa screwed up one of my presents to myself 
The new sauce pan I ordered specifically says, 
_"Unique stainless steel lid locks in place for easy and safe straining of large foods on one side and small foods on the other."_
But it doesn't. It has no locking or straining feature whatsoever. Too bad, it's a nice looking pot, but I specifically wanted a straining feature in this one. It's re-packed and ready for UPS pickup...
On the plus side one of my other presents to myself arrived today along with the pot 
On the down side it's the re-fillable cups for my Keurig, not that actual machine


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 22, 2012)

Awww that is no good Pac!

It has been a bit of up and down for you today then!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 22, 2012)

More than you can think, Kylie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2012)

Shrek's new flatware showed up at 9 this morning.  Was woken up by the doorbell ringing.  It's nice, he likes it.  I prefer my Henckels flatware and have it tucked away.


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm hoping for snow! 

I already know I am getting continued love from my DH - so long as I keep feeding him LOL

I hope everyone gets their wishes and I also hope everyone gives a little.

Merry Christmas to all !!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 22, 2012)

Not a clue, DH makes sure I'm surprised. But the giving part, for me it's what it's all about I love giving to my grand babies and seeing the looks on their sweet faces. Give so much pleasure.
kades


----------



## roadfix (Dec 23, 2012)

I become my own Santa every year.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 23, 2012)

Santa brought me a custom-made Yagi (??) antenna. It is tuned to receive PBS. I can now watch my favorite shows on PBS. The design is simple and the best part is it is tuned to PBS so I can once again enjoy PBS. Life in the country can be so much more challenging (I'm in a technological black hole--I can only get cellular high speed Internet or dial up. Ironically, I can't get a cell phone signal unless I walk to the end of the driveway). No cable or satellite TV options.


----------



## simonbaker (Dec 23, 2012)

All I want is a certificate for a 10 week course of swimming lessons.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 23, 2012)

simonbaker said:


> All I want is a certificate for a 10 week course of swimming lessons.


Here's hoping you get it! I learned to swim almost about the time I learned to walk. Swimming is great! I used to swim 1 mile every morning before school and then 2 miles every afternoon after school. I love to be in the water. When I go take care of my parents, I go to the local hotel that has a pool and a "pass" system 3-4 afternoons/week whenever I am there. I now have the key to a friend's condo building--there is a POOL! I plan on swimming 30-40 minutes 3-4 days / week once I finish shoveling the driveway. Love to swim--great exercise.


----------



## simonbaker (Dec 23, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Here's hoping you get it! I learned to swim almost about the time I learned to walk. Swimming is great! I used to swim 1 mile every morning before school and then 2 miles every afternoon after school. I love to be in the water. When I go take care of my parents, I go to the local hotel that has a pool and a "pass" system 3-4 afternoons/week whenever I am there. I now have the key to a friend's condo building--there is a POOL! I plan on swimming 30-40 minutes 3-4 days / week once I finish shoveling the driveway. Love to swim--great exercise.


I love the water as well. I can only get about 20 laps in in an hour, I am not a very good swimmer but so badly want to learn the technique.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 23, 2012)

visions of sugarplums....


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 23, 2012)

simonbaker said:


> All I want is a certificate for a 10 week course of swimming lessons.



I hope you get it too SB


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 24, 2012)

simonbaker said:


> I love the water as well. I can only get about 20 laps in in an hour, I am not a very good swimmer but so badly want to learn the technique.


For me, it has always been a combination of both--technique and mindset. I conjugate verbs when I swim laps. I start with German verbs. If I get through all of the ones I can think of, I do French verbs. I rarely get through those, but when I have, I conjugate Spanish verbs. Weird, I know, but I can swim a lot of laps doing that. A friend did addition and multiplication when she swam laps--sort of the same thing. I conjugate verbs when I drive long distances, too.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 24, 2012)

I am about to find out...we are going to be opening our presents very soon 

It is Christmas Day here and it is a lovely day, sun shining, it doesnt get any better than this


----------



## Addie (Dec 24, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I talked to my daughter today. She told me he's getting very excited about Christmas day and Santa's arrival. He received a Portable North Pole personalized greeting from Santa and that just cranked things up more. He couldn't figure out how Santa knew his name and where he lived.


 
Santa knows every little boy' and girl's name. And he knows who naughty and nice. I bet he is one of the nice ones.


----------



## love2"Q" (Dec 24, 2012)

pacanis said:


> I agree, Andy. I don't even like surfing on them as the screen is so small.
> And as far  as games go... I clicked on Games last night to see what they offered. Everything had a price next to it. You would have thought they would have included a few free games. It doesn't look like it does any more than my smartphone does. And that fits in my pocket.
> 
> Oh, to keep this OT, I may just buy myself another Christmas present besides the new sauce pan. My coffee maker is back to brewing terrible coffee again.



You can hack those pretty easily.. and get android apps.. and my favorite. A app that lets you skip unlimited times on pandora..


----------



## Addie (Dec 24, 2012)

I got a nice button up to the neck soft cardigan boucle sweater. And a much needed new bra, a VERY LARGE can of baby powder, a crystal owl to add to my collection, a small purse perfume, and $100 in much needed cash. Tomorrow I will get my shawl. I use the baby powder every day. Go through it like water.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 24, 2012)

love2"Q" said:


> You can hack those pretty easily.. and get android apps.. and my favorite. A app that lets you skip unlimited times on pandora..


 
I can get anrdoid apps for my ipad mini? That's pretty cool.

I just unboxed my new coffee maker. It reminded me of the movie Swingers. The box behind the box, behind the box, behind the box... (you'd have had to seen the movie).
And it came with 12 samplers! I thought the description said four, so that's a nice surprise. I'll run a cleaning cycle through it tonight and try her out tomorrow morning.
Whoo-Hoo!


----------



## simonbaker (Dec 24, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> For me, it has always been a combination of both--technique and mindset. I conjugate verbs when I swim laps. I start with German verbs. If I get through all of the ones I can think of, I do French verbs. I rarely get through those, but when I have, I conjugate Spanish verbs. Weird, I know, but I can swim a lot of laps doing that. A friend did addition and multiplication when she swam laps--sort of the same thing. I conjugate verbs when I drive long distances, too.


Do you have a teacing background?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 24, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> I am about to find out...we are going to be opening our presents very soon
> 
> It is Christmas Day here and it is a lovely day, sun shining, it doesnt get any better than this



Merry Christmas, Kylie...now the rest of us need to catch up!


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 25, 2012)

simonbaker said:


> Do you have a teacing background?


No--but I studied 12 languages, so I had a lot of verb conjugations to memorize. Swimming a mile (or more) is very boring. Doing something to get through the boredom got me to the end of the lane every time. This worked for me. I swam MILES conjugating verbs. When I used to run and when I used to do competitive cross-country skiing, I did the same thing to get me in "the zone."


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 25, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> No--but I studied 12 languages, so I had a lot of verb conjugations to memorize. Swimming a mile (or more) is very boring. Doing something to get through the boredom got me to the end of the lane every time. This worked for me. I swam MILES conjugating verbs. When I used to run and when I used to do competitive cross-country skiing, I did the same thing to get me in "the zone."



When I'm doing something mindless, I think (you think, we think) of recipes and food.


----------



## love2"Q" (Dec 25, 2012)

same thing i get every year ... sunglasses .. i have a bit of an obsession ...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 25, 2012)

Shrek and I got matching snack bowls with our names on them.  They are great, took Shrek 5 second to fill his with dark chocolate kisses.  We love them!

I got a Serenity T-shirt and another that says "Bring Back Firefly! 

Shrek got a gyroscope and a electronic thingie that responds to vibrations with flashes of light.  He's been shouting at it and is gong to set it up in front of his amplifier and play music at it.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 25, 2012)

Matching snack bowls... that's great. What a neat idea for a couple.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 25, 2012)

I got a Samsung Galaxy 10.1 tablet! I'm so excited! Been playing with it all day, downloading apps, connecting it to our TV, DVR and cable, etc. This is going to be great!

DH also gave me a book on canning, a bottle of dark chocolate Godiva liqueur, a box of Godiva chocolates, and some plates and placemats for my food pr0n photo studio. I gave DH a Garmin GPS, some new cycling gear (shorts, gloves and a chartreuse jacket - he likes to be seen), and a book by Jeopardy champion Ken Jennings called Maphead - perfect for DH since he taught Earth science and GPS classes.

Hope you all are having a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 25, 2012)

I must've been a very good girl because Mr. Claus, AKA my loving husband, gave me a fantastic 14-cup Cuisinart food processor.  I've been chopping and slicing anything that sits still.  I love how it works and the multiple work bowls is a brilliant idea.  This appliance replaces the one I bought originally in the late '70s that has been limping along valiantly the last year.  I only hope the new one lasts as long as "old reliable."  Yeah, I will _have_ to use it to prepare two aspects of tonight's meal.

One of the children, no one's fessed up yet, gave us a super Beach Boys CD.  I think we've already played it 3 times.

Must be an electric Christmas because we also received a new electric blanket.  And, again like the old Cuisinart, the blanket we've been using has been limping along.  Not dead yet, but close.  I think we'll be glad we have it if the huge snowstorm that's predicted tonight materializes.

Right now we're just relaxing and enjoying the calm and quiet of being together.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 25, 2012)

Katie, sounds like a terrific Christmas. Enjoy that FP.


----------



## qmax (Dec 31, 2012)

pacanis said:


> I agree, Andy. I don't even like surfing on them as the screen is so small.
> And as far  as games go... I clicked on Games last night to see what they offered. Everything had a price next to it. You would have thought they would have included a few free games. It doesn't look like it does any more than my smartphone does. And that fits in my pocket.
> 
> Oh, to keep this OT, I may just buy myself another Christmas present besides the new sauce pan. My coffee maker is back to brewing terrible coffee again.




So the comments about a tablet not suitable for work with spreadsheets, word processing, etc, are spot on.  I have a laptop that docks into larger screens (two screens at work, love the extended desktop) and keyboards at work and at home.  I also have a netbook, which also isn't adequate for work.

But I also have a Samsung Galaxy 7" tablet, which I use for reading, surfing.  Have both the Kindle App and the Nook App on it.  And I love it.  I use it constantly at home.

Wifey bought me a Kindle Fire a year ago, I used it for two months and got frustrated with the software wrapper over the Android system that routes everything through Amazon.  That's why you aren't finding a lot of free apps.

I ended up giving the Kindle to my 4-year old granddaughter for children's games and bought the Galaxy.  WAY more open to the world than the Kindle.  Amazon locked the Kindle down pretty tight.

As to games, I am not a big player, but I have a couple of dozen on the Galaxy.  All free through (mostly) the Google Apps store.  

For me, the most compelling games are Quell and Quell Reflect. Both free.  Sort of a maze/puzzle game with really nice serene music.  It's fascinating and almost zen-like playing it.  The maker is coming out the next iteration of the game in a month or so. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fallentreegames.quell&hl=en


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 31, 2012)

love2"Q" said:


> same thing i get every year ... sunglasses .. i have a bit of an obsession ...



I got a new pair of sunnies too...they are a must have here!


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 31, 2012)

Santa brought me a Roomba!  I'm thinking I really like it!


----------



## simonbaker (Dec 31, 2012)

I got the series of 10 swimmin lessons I wanted. A bottle of crown royal & some perfume. I really wanted the lessons.


----------



## Addie (Dec 31, 2012)

Katie H said:


> I must've been a very good girl because Mr. Claus, AKA my loving husband, gave me a fantastic 14-cup Cuisinart food processor. I've been chopping and slicing anything that sits still. I love how it works and the multiple work bowls is a brilliant idea. This appliance replaces the one I bought originally in the late '70s that has been limping along valiantly the last year. I only hope the new one lasts as long as "old reliable." Yeah, I will _have_ to use it to prepare two aspects of tonight's meal.
> 
> One of the children, no one's fessed up yet, gave us a super Beach Boys CD. I think we've already played it 3 times.
> 
> ...


 
I love the sound of the Beach Boys. 

I just read a report this past week that a lot of winter house fires are caused by old electric blankets. The wires inside the blanket get worn out. They advised if you are replacing an old one with a new one, that you should cut off the plug on the old one so it will no longer be useable.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 1, 2013)

this is a little late, but santa got me some clothes and a microwaveable hunter's/fisherman's hot seat.

my only cooking related gift, which i can't wait to use, is a pair of bear claws. the kind that you use for lifting roasts, or shredding pork. they're really neat.


----------



## chopper (Jan 1, 2013)

buckytom said:


> this is a little late, but santa got me some clothes and a microwaveable hunter's/fisherman's hot seat.
> 
> my only cooking related gift, which i can't wait to use, is a pair of bear claws. the kind that you use for lifting roasts, or shredding pork. they're really neat.



I'm so glad you got the bear claws.  They are such a wonderful addition to a well dressed kitchen. I have had mine for about 25 years, and they get used often. They even work well for pulling pork. Congrats!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 1, 2013)

Somebunny said:


> Santa brought me a Roomba!  I'm thinking I really like it!


+1


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 1, 2013)

qmax said:


> So the comments about a tablet not suitable for work with spreadsheets, word processing, etc, are spot on.  I have a laptop that docks into larger screens (two screens at work, love the extended desktop) and keyboards at work and at home. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fallentreegames.quell&hl=en


I can't live without two screens. My laptop docks as well and I use two screens PLUS I have two screens on my box and have the two computers networked, so my extended screen goes across 4 screens--I can drag and drop from my stand-alone box to my laptop and vice versa. I don't know how I survived with just one screen for so long. Once you go multiple screens, it is really, really hard to go back. This is why my laptop away from my desk gets used only for email, surfing the web, nothing "work" related.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 1, 2013)

Somebunny said:


> Santa brought me a Roomba!  I'm thinking I really like it!



We have had a Roomba for a couple of years now and they are really good...great to have something doing the vacuuming for you


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 1, 2013)

simonbaker said:


> I got the series of 10 swimmin lessons I wanted. A bottle of crown royal & some perfume. I really wanted the lessons.



SB, so pleased to hear you got your swimming lessons, I know how much you wanted them


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 1, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> SB, so pleased to hear you got your swimming lessons, I know how much you wanted them



+1!


----------



## simonbaker (Jan 1, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> +1!


 Thank you. I am looking forward to getting a schedule put together tomorrow afternoon.


----------

